# Non flattened GBAtemp Header?



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

If its okay to burrow the original source of the gbatemp header? (.psd / .png)







I really wanted to make a theme for my homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

SoulAnger's homebrew is going to own a lot of other homebrew titles, and anyone with any knowledge of the homebrew scene will be trying this out.  This would be excellent free publicity for GBAtemp, I don't see why you shouldn't give him the original image files.


----------



## Raika (Oct 27, 2008)

so far his homebrew is among the best ive ever seen, or even the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see why you guys shouldn't let him borrow the image files.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha, thanks, It was surprise, to actually see this as an answer to this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You bet It would disappoint alot of people


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll contact you later today when I get home


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks shaunj66. This forced me to use it.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry but maybe I missed something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt seem to get a message.


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 1, 2008)

Densetsu gave me this links days ago.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51083
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112543
The vectored tempy is a great help, but i still dont know where to find the other layers found in the header.


----------



## Law (Nov 1, 2008)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Sorry but maybe I missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he just forgot. shaunj66 is getting old, y'know. (Okay, not really)

Try sending him a messege (if you haven't already), or try contacting a few other members of staff.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

DieForIt says something about triple posts.


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.fontyukle.com/Digit+++Cube.html

The font.


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 1, 2008)

Opps sorry dieforit. >_< I didnt noticed it..


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 6, 2008)

*bump
I didnt want to make another thread, for this one.
So, does anybody know where to get the background on the header, the one at the back of tempy?
Shaunj66 gave me the unflattened version, although it lacks the background, thank you for giving it Shaunj66.


----------

